# Tips for Alum Creek in a kayak



## lunkerhunter (Apr 5, 2005)

I am thinking of heading to Alum with my kayak tomorrow for the first time. I have no idea of where I should put in so I don't have to paddle far to get to an area where there is a chance to catch bass. Any advice would be great.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

i would fish the cove at the mountain bike area, you can go through the pipe at new galena boat ramp, also some bassin in that cove.


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

striperfreak said:


> i would fish the cove at the mountain bike area, you can go through the pipe at new galena boat ramp, also some bassin in that cove.


Agreed. I started there when I first got my yak and its a great place to explore. I would highly recommend staying off the main lake, as Sunday is Zoo day.


----------



## SeaRayder (Jan 6, 2009)

I would launch at Howard Road. You'll love the scenery and believe it or not, Alum can actually be a calm lake. It's all no wake up there north of 36/37 and there is a wonderful stumpy cove that I caught my first muskie in earlier this year - just south of the Howard launch. North under the bridge you find larger open expanses with more coves and 3-4 of water.

I don't kayak, but do most electric boating in this area so I love the solitude - only to be broken up by the sound of jumping fish  on the end of my pole...


----------



## topwaterdevil (May 23, 2007)

I've fished all around Howard road with my kayak. I've caught some small crappie, but nothing else. For a big lake it is surprisingly calm (no wake), just be aware of the idiots that will sometimes run straight through regardless. I've also been up near Kilbourne Rd. for a ways north and south. Some nice scenery but did not catch anything. I'm gonna try Kiser lake next, it's supposed to be a nice little lake.


----------



## bikerman67 (Apr 12, 2004)

just do us a favor. was there saturday fishing with my dad and we were casting towards shore and to 2 canoes come right between us and the shore. I so bad wanted to put a 3/4 oz rattle trap in them, but I didnt.


----------

